# Pics of my past ratties *pic heavy*



## ChiKat (Mar 2, 2010)

I wanted rats for years when I was growing up, but my parents always said no 
My junior year of high school I came home from school and found that my brother's roommate wanted me to watch his rat for the summer. "Agatha" lived in a small plastic cage the size of a shoebox, on cedar bedding, eating bird seed  The cage was so small that she couldn't even stand on her hind legs.







Long story short he let me keep her, and I adopted two friends for her from a rescue.

Fiona










Aggie after her tumor removal (on my mom's shoulder, HA! She won her over )





Daisy and Fiona





Aggie passed away after she had a stroke, and Daisy passed away shortly after. I adopted Scarlett and Robin to keep Fiona company.
Robin (Robin Hood...get it? a hooded rat? ha)










Robbie all grown up





Scarlett protecting her sister...Scarlett was very timid but she would always climb on top of Robin when they were out of their cage.





Robin was my last remaining girl and she passed away last year. I miss the little monkeys!


----------



## Candy (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh Katie they're just precious pictures to look at. You did have a few didn't you? I'm glad that they find good homes from good people like you. I didn't even know that there were rescues out there for rats...good to know. I love the one of the two of them sleeping together, that' my favorite.


----------



## terryo (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm starting to LOVE rats! All these pictures that people are posting of their rats are so great, and really made me change my way of thinking about them. How long do they live?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

Ours would last 2-3 years, then get a tumor or something else and die. 

I just loved "Dog" and Geesh and the others. I got tired of having to be so careful with the cats around, so we stopped keeping rats, but I ALWAYS recommend them to kids who want a hamster or a gerbil. I tell them to get over the tail, and then they will be captivated by their rats' spirited personalities and intelligence. They make wonderful pets, and if the parent ends up doing all the animal care, they will know it won't last a long time, like it would for a dog or cat...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2010)

I Didnt know herps and rats were buddies ..... " slitherrrrrrr grin" =:>)~~~


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 2, 2010)

Very cute, I like rats
xx


----------



## RussianRookie (Apr 12, 2010)

AW so adoreable! i see you use a Martins cage correct? i have a 695 for my two girls. Ill have to post all my past/current ratties


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep, I bought a Martin's cage after I found out I could keep Aggie. I bought the R-670 because I was only planning on getting her one friend...and I was young at the time, and poor 
According to the cage calculator it fits something like 2.33 rats 
Next time I will buy a bigger one- I would love the Ruud!


----------



## Isa (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful rats Katie, Seeing all those rat pictures makes me really want one, now I just have to find a way to convince my fiance lol


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 13, 2010)

love the pics!!


----------

